# Illegal cigarettes sold in SA



## Hooked (29/11/18)

*Illegal cigarette brand becomes top seller in SA at just R10 per pack
*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1640439...becomes-top-seller-in-sa-at-just-r10-per-pack

November 28, 2018 | by ANA Newswire

Research house IPSOS said on Tuesday that South Africa has become the first country in the world to allow an illegal cigarette brand to become a top seller…
Gold Leaf Tobacco’s RG brand has become a top-selling brand in the country overall, overtaking all legal brands.

IPSOS’ latest tobacco market study shows the trade in illegal cigarettes has increased dramatically despite promises of a crackdown from the South African Revenue Service (SARS).

Cigarettes selling for less than the tax of R17.85 per pack owed to SARS have grown market share by over 25%, from 33% to 42% in the informal market, in just three months.

RG cigarettes sell for an average price of just R10 and are therefore evading the R17.85 owed to SARS on each pack. A 2015 judgment found that cigarettes that are sold below the minimum tax can be deemed as illicit.

IPSOS said in a remarkable show of defiance, manufacturers of cigarettes selling below the minimum tax have expanded their distribution at the very same time as SARS has been promising to crack down.

73% of the market
Gold Leaf Tobacco Corporation (GLTC) now represents 73% of the market for illegal cigarettes and is on track to become the biggest tobacco company by sales volume in the country, especially if there is another tax increase on legal cigarettes in February 2019.

IPSOS said GLTC’s biggest challenger is Best Tobacco Company whose brand, Caesar, also retails for R10 on average and is now the second fastest growing cigarette brand in the country, after RG.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (29/11/18)

Yet the government wants to clamp down on vaping??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Chanelr (30/11/18)

Ja nee totally agree.
But who in their right mind will smoke RG we used to call it "rot gif".

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (30/11/18)

Chanelr said:


> Ja nee totally agree.
> But who in their right mind will smoke RG we used to call it "rot gif".



Hey, don't knock it, it was my brand too  So my lungs can handle anything, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (30/11/18)

Chanelr said:


> Ja nee totally agree.
> But who in their right mind will smoke RG we used to call it "rot gif".



 oh really? I'd never heard of it until I read the article.


----------



## Chanelr (30/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hey, don't knock it, it was my brand too  So my lungs can handle anything, lol


Lol askies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr (30/11/18)

Hooked said:


> oh really? I'd never heard of it until I read the article.


Jip they just did a bit of a rebrand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/11/18)

Hooked said:


> Yet the government wants to clamp down on vaping??


I know, it's really ridiculous...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (30/11/18)

Last year I closed down a syndicate here in the Vaal Triangle and seized about two and a half ton of illegal ciagarettes. Took photos of everything and kept a few boxes in storage for court purposes and burned the rest. It was quite satisfactory. Unfortunately there are Gauteng police officers involved and after the Hawks took the case over, we haven't heard much. Waiting for my court date. I guess I'll be starting to receive threats at some points. It always happens. I'm getting too old for this.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (30/11/18)

zadiac said:


> Last year I closed down a syndicate here in the Vaal Triangle and seized about two and a half ton of illegal ciagarettes. Took photos of everything and kept a few boxes in storage for court purposes and burned the rest. It was quite satisfactory. Unfortunately there are Gauteng police officers involved and after the Hawks took the case over, we haven't heard much. Waiting for my court date. I guess I'll be starting to receive threats at some points. It always happens. I'm getting too old for this.



Yeah its time you take up the mantle, become the Punisher you were born to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (30/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Yeah its time you take up the mantle, become the Punisher you were born to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol.....I'm waaaay past that. Got hit by a truck last year. Back is just this side of almost broken. Had thrombosis in both legs and they swell permanently. As much as I want to go out there like I used to and arrest and lock up, I sadly have to sit behind a desk these days and watch movies (night shift only).
I now give the orders to go out and arrest and teach the young padawans what I have learned in my time as a young jedi.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (30/11/18)

zadiac said:


> Lol.....I'm waaaay past that. Got hit by a truck last year. Back is just this side of almost broken. Had thrombosis in both legs and they swell permanently. As much as I want to go out there like I used to and arrest and lock up, I sadly have to sit behind a desk these days and watch movies (night shift only).
> I now give the orders to go out and arrest and teach the young padawans what I have learned in my time as a young jedi.



Who the hell gets hit by a truck...almost breaks his back and survives... 
Oh i get it wink wink, your just a desk worker who works in the night when no ones around.... Yeah you’re Batman

On a more serious note, glad your ok and survived ALL of that and you still got your sense of humor... I would not survive all that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (30/11/18)

Chanelr said:


> Ja nee totally agree.
> But who in their right mind will smoke RG we used to call it "rot gif".





Viper_SA said:


> Hey, don't knock it, it was my brand too  So my lungs can handle anything, lol



Yeah don't judge. I use to go through 2 packs of that crap a day.
I loved the little motivational marketing they had written on the side. Made you feel like its the fanciest cigs there is to buy. Will see if I can get a pic tonight. There is somebody smoking that stuff at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/11/18)

lol, I never saw that before until you brought it up. Just checked my mom's pack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/11/18)

Adephi said:


> Yeah don't judge. I use to go through 2 packs of that crap a day.
> I loved the little motivational marketing they had written on the side. Made you feel like its the fanciest cigs there is to buy. Will see if I can get a pic tonight. There is somebody smoking that stuff at work.


Definitely not judging, was just a question

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/18)

Chanelr said:


> Ja nee totally agree.
> But who in their right mind will smoke RG we used to call it "rot gif".


Christmas morning 2017, only place open 08h00 is the Paki shop on the corner of Louis Botha ave .
No Winstons , Chesterfield or Camel available , only this RG stuff , Tried to smoke one on the walk back home ,
coughing my lungs out and , the taste was like cow dung rolled in newsprint [I think] . Started up the bike and visited Engen , about 8 km 
from home to get my Winston fix . I swore that if that was the only smokes available , I would rather smoke Boxer in my late Dad's pipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)

Hooked said:


> *Illegal cigarette brand becomes top seller in SA at just R10 per pack
> *
> https://www.all4women.co.za/1640439...becomes-top-seller-in-sa-at-just-r10-per-pack
> 
> ...


...and their ''head office '' is in Linbro Park...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> ...and their ''head office '' is in Linbro Park...



@ARYANTO what is the significance of Linbro Park, for those of us who don't know the area?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO what is the significance of Linbro Park, for those of us who don't know the area?


It's just the fact that they even have a head office in S.A.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Armed (1/12/18)

Its an upmarket area

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

Armed said:


> Its an upmarket area


Many criminals live in the most expensive upmarket areas of SA

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jm10 (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> Many criminals live in the most expensive upmarket areas of SA



That is true, a while back a massive brothel or something was raided in Umhlanga. We knew of the people because of the flashy cars and lifestyle, funny enough an old neighbour(also umhlanga) was caught in pharmacy med aid fraud, i use to dream of one day driving his yellow lambo. The tales i could tell you about Umhlanga


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> Many criminals live in the most expensive upmarket areas of SA



Thats true. Everybody know of the famous Saxonwold Shebeen, for example.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

